# Don't expect any tips



## MR5STAR (May 18, 2015)

I have done 1,020 rides in the DC area and have received about 50-60$ in tips.


----------



## mostwanted650 (May 6, 2015)

We landed on the moon....


----------



## MR5STAR (May 18, 2015)

Ummm yes?


----------

